# Magura Marta Carbon-Bremshebel, Stevens Cyclocross Trikot-Set, Gore Weste, usw.



## Sandra (18. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Keller und Schrank brauchte dringend einen Frühjahrsputz. Daher habe ich folgende Teile / Bekleidung abzugeben:

http://shop.ebay.de/bikejam/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

Vielleicht ist ja was Passendes für euch dabei.

Läuft (fast) alles heute Abend aus. Und in den nächsten Tagen werden noch weitere Teile (Radschuhe, etc.) folgen. 

Grüße Sandra (alias bikejam)


----------

